# inline CO2 Atomizer experience



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I've been using one for 6 months and it works great. I have a LOT of co2 pumping and I have the 7-up look in my tank. They do require a higher PSI to run them at. Mine is set around 40psi.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 to what antbug said!!

It's better than a reactor IMO since they don't reduce flow.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> +1 to what antbug said!!
> 
> It's better than a reactor IMO since they don't reduce flow.


Do you still get the fizz look with a reactor though? That's the one downside to this unit. It's not as bad if I turn down the co2, but I got it pumping. :icon_twis


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Is there a right way to hook this up? I mean does the co2 tubing connect at the bottom or from the top shooting down?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

antbug said:


> Do you still get the fizz look with a reactor though? That's the one downside to this unit. It's not as bad if I turn down the co2, but I got it pumping. :icon_twis


Yea that's true. Oh well. I run it in my crypt tank so it's not that bad. 


kevinmichael77 said:


> Is there a right way to hook this up? I mean does the co2 tubing connect at the bottom or from the top shooting down?


I have it hooked up so the tubing connects to the diffuser on top.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

If you are pumping heavy CO2 through it you may want to consider a reator type system, or you will very likely end up with a multitude of tiny bubbles floating around in your tank. I started out with an inline atomizer and quickly changed to a reactor because personally I hated the 7-up look.

If you are only pumping small amounts of co2 (like 1 or 2 BPS) then they are fine but on a large tank (greater than 40 gallons) I would highly recommend a reactor because you will most definitely get the 7-up appearance.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

i absolutely love mine.. no issues at all


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

thanks for all the feedbacks...does it have to be turn on the co2 for 24/7 in order to use it? I plan to control my co2 on a timer. I plan to use it on my 40g breeder planted tank


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

No it doesn't have to be on 24/7. Just need a psi of 40. It takes a few minutes for it to start putting out CO2 when you turn it on. So maybe turn it on half an hour before your lights come on.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> No it doesn't have to be on 24/7. Just need a psi of 40. It takes a few minutes for it to start putting out CO2 when you turn it on. So maybe turn it on half an hour before your lights come on.


 
I am using the MILWAUKEE Dual Gauge with Solenoid. do you mean that the gauge on the right hand right has to be 40 psi when the co2 is off? do I need use the co2 tube?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, technically, the Atomizer-type diffusers, inline and in-tank, are supposed to require 30psi to work properly (it has to do with the tiny pore size of the ceramic). However, each diffuser is different, and each regulator gauge is differently inaccurate, so 30psi may or may not cut it.

40psi is a (probably, but not definitely) safe bet, so yes, your question about the right-hand gauge on a milwaukee needing to be at 40psi to make the diffuser function isn't wrong. Just make sure that you're looking at the psi meter (inner) rather than the kg/cm2 meter (outer) scale.

Also, hypothetically, if your diffuser began working at what your gauge said was 30psi, and you lowered the pressure to 25psi - while the solenoid was still open - it would continue to shoot microbubbles out of it. However, the next day, when your powered (opened) your solenoid, with the pressure still at 25psi, the diffuser would not work. And the next 8 hours would be spent with 25psi in the tubing and zero gas coming through the diffuser. So, if you're trying to find the low end of required pressure for your diffuser, make sure you turn the solenoid off between adjustments.


----------



## Nastee (May 28, 2015)

I installed my CO2 system today. I used this inline atomizer. I intended on installing it into the return line from the Eheim filter to the tank. due to an incorrect sizing, I had to instead install the atomizer into the inlet line (tank to filter). Do you think this will have any negative effects? 
I ran it for about 4 hours today without any noticeable change in my drop checker. It's a full tank. Regulator was set to 35 at the time (now 40 in hopes of improvement tomorrow), and my needle valve was allowing 1.26 bps of flow. Is that enough for a 29 gallon tank, or am I underestimating?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

You'll probably be in the 2-3 bps range for a 29 gallon. Just bring up slowly. 

Some people have zero issues running the co2 into their filters. Others claim it can ruin the filter or cause cavitation. If it works, it works


----------



## Nastee (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for your help Oldpunk


----------



## Sunsetsearider (Sep 30, 2012)

I use the same BPS in a larger tank with mine than I was using in a tank half the size with an in tank. I have it on the outflow, so it doesn't go in the filter.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm using an inline atomizer with my Hydor Prime 10, and it works great. The co2 seems to mix quite well before being pulled up via the impeller and into the water. The filter is very quiet, and I don't notice any air cavitation.

I decided not to do a reactor because of reduced flow, and increased clutter. Plus increased chances of leakage.


----------



## Nastee (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for yalls input.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I have 5 project tanks using inline CO2 atomizers. All are running @ less than 1 bps and the CO2 is synced to turn on & off 1 hr before the lighting timers.
The atomizers are all installed just below the glass intake pipes and I've positioned my units so that the CO2 tube is coming from below. 
Have run these paintball CO2 set ups for over a year now w/ no problems and have had excellent growth w/ all my plants. 
No 7up syndrome & no damage to my Ehiem canister filters. 
Good luck & hope this helps.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

+1 I've used two for years now, basically since they first came out. Work great, do get 7up syndrome at around ~2bps+.

For the longest time I used it upside-down unknowingly without issue. But it should be positioned so the co2 tube comes in at the bottom and not the top if it's on the outflow pipe, it'd be at the top if its going into the inflow pipe of your canister. Basically co2 line should be opposite side of the direction of the water flow. No biggie if it's opposite, but it may function better if it's in the proper position. They don't make it very clear at all on the packaging.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nastee (May 28, 2015)

I was also concerned with orientation. Right now I have the CO2 line going with the flow of water. If it hasn't improved by this evening, when I get off work, I'll switch it around.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

they work great. I switched to a reactor though, because I did not like the fizz haze.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Why would the orientation of the co2 line be an issue?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

bluecheese said:


> Why would the orientation of the co2 line be an issue?


If the CO2 tank is installed below the level of the diffuser, having the inlet on the bottom of the diffuser makes a more direct path for the tubing. If you put the inlet on the top of the diffuser, the line can easily get kinked as it travels up, over, and down again to connect. You wind up having to secure it to something else or it can completely choke off your CO2 flow. I cable tied it to my filter inlet, as an example. I wish I had installed it the other way around, and will probably switch it when I clean my filter next.

Of course all of that is reversed if the CO2 inlet is coming from above the diffuser.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Also for how it's designed its like the co2 would be wanting to push through the diffuser through the bottom part while the water is flowing upwards for instance. Idk that it really makes a difference but it seems like I'm getting more microbubbles with it in the correct orientation than I was with it opposite, could just be placebo tho lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainSong (Jun 30, 2011)

Installing the atomizer before the filter will cause it to clog up quicker due to the dirty water.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

RainSong said:


> Installing the atomizer before the filter will cause it to clog up quicker due to the dirty water.



Nice theory. I've got atomizers that are running w/o any cleaning for over 18 months, operating on the intake side of my canisters. They operate 2X daily for 5 hours & continue to diffuse CO2 @ >1 bps. HC, Glosso & Monte Carlo are growing lush & thick.
:bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

